# Ball Pythons > BP Morphs & Genetics > Is This A Morph? / What Morph Is This? >  Yellow bellies? weird stripe babies?

## yzguy

Well I bought a pair of yellow bellies a few years ago, and just got a few babies from them.  I was hoping for at least one ivory.  I had 5 hatch out (lost 2) and of the 5, 4 of them had stripes that went down the length of the snake.  Not as much as the genetic stripes  Ive seen, but 4 out of 5 having a stripe seemed a bit too much of a coincidence, so I think it has to be somehow genetic, but still dont think they are worth much. 

I have 3 questions.  
1)	Now that Im looking closer, I think the Male YB may not be a YB, any opinions?
2)	Any opinions as to if the babies are YBs?
3)	Any idea what is up with the stripe?

Links have more pics, I just included a few here.

Female YB
http://www.1bad69.com/gallery/?path=...nake/femaleyb/



male YB
http://www.1bad69.com/gallery/?path=.../snake/maleyb/




hatchling #1
http://www.1bad69.com/gallery/?path=.../snake/normal/



hatchling #2
http://www.1bad69.com/gallery/?path=...snake/stripe1/



hatchling #3 (has not shed yet)
http://www.1bad69.com/gallery/?path=...snake/stripe2/




did not take pics of the 2 that died, but they had stripes that went the full length also.

----------


## yzguy

stripe pic of the last baby

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (09-12-2014)

----------


## RoseyReps

Dad doesn't look like a YB.
It would be odd if they are genetic, as neither of the parents show that trait...but having multiple babies come out with it...yea, very interesting indeed!

Also, sorry about the loss of your other 2 babies  :Sad:

----------


## satomi325

I'm not certain what your babies are. They don't look YB to me. Are the parents related? Perhaps a weird recessive gene.
The father does not look like a YB either. Wrong belly. 

What temps did you use to incubate? Could be an incubation error (temp spike for example) to create those wonky patterns.

----------


## HernandezHerps

I have a female dinker that looks exactly like the Last baby...well slightly different because my girl has more of a granite look to her

----------


## Marissa@MKmorphs

Whatever they are, I want hatchling #2! Sexy animals. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_MS2_ (08-23-2013)

----------


## yzguy

Well I actually did screw up a few things.  
First Im not exactly sure how long the eggs got left in with mom, I had not checked for a few days, then when I did see them, most of the eggs looked pretty dented up (7 total) only the center one really looked close to right, and one other did not look that bad.  I was thinking I was only going to get 2 to hatch.  The next thing I did was go away for a week, and we had a house sitter which did not like snakes. The day we were getting back was going to be 42 days in the incubator (plus whatever days they were with mom, at most a couple).  I was expecting them to take another week, but when I got back, 5 had hatched, and 2 died.  I think they were suffocated in the container in the incubator, I think the container was too small for all of them.  I did not think there would be an issue leaving them in there for a few days even if they did hatch, but I think they would have been fine if I would have pulled them out, or had a bigger container.

I incubated at 89 degrees +- 1 and are not aware of any up or down spikes. 2 eggs did get quite moldy, and were obviously bad, and when they went way bad, I cut them out (they were very bad). Others did not look right, some had some mold, but I left them and they all hatched.

Now I got an inspection camera (small camera on a stick) for looking in their hide boxes quickly to look for eggs, so I wont miss them again, I can easily check daily.  

Im considering keeping the first stripe baby, but have not decided yet.  First babies I have gotten, and looks kinda cool.  But then again, I already have a few other cooler ones.  But still one of my first babies.  Not sure.

----------


## RoseyReps

Sorry to hear about all the troubles  :Sad:  

Congrats on your first clutch!

----------


## yzguy

also this page:
http://www.ballpython777.com/superst...perstripe.html
"Stripe is the result of breeding a yellow belly or an Ivory to a Spector/Whirlwind/het superstripe"

well I think Mom is a yellow belly, but not sure what a Spector/Whirlwind/het superstripe may be.  Maybe dad is that?  but my stripes don't look as cool as the one on that page....    but 4 out of 5 seems like a lot.

----------


## RoseyReps

Those babies are definitely not an allelic combo baby of the yb complex. (Superstripe, highway etc)

They are however very pretty and neat. It *could* be incubation issues, or it *could* be a genetic mutation. With neither of the parents having the stripe, that rules our harlequin/widestripe. 

There is only one way to find out, and that's raise them up and breed them back.

- - - Updated - - -




> Those babies are definitely not an allelic combo baby of the yb complex. (Superstripe, highway etc)
> 
> They are however very pretty and neat. It *could* be incubation issues, or it *could* be a genetic mutation. With neither of the parents having the stripe, that rules our harlequin/widestripe. 
> 
> There is only one way to find out, and that's raise them up and breed them back.


Actually, I could be wrong on the harlequin thing...didn't someone prove out a recessive harlequin line? Now I can't remember....fiddlestix  :Confused:

----------


## rlditmars

I would definitely repeat the pairing and be meticulous about the process the next time. If the results are duplicated then you may have something. Nice looking worms.

----------


## PitOnTheProwl

Great looking little ones.
Repeat the pairing OR hold a male back to put back to mom and see what comes out.

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

Please Keep Any Inquires about Animals to Either Sale Forum or to PM's....  :Wag of the finger:

----------


## yzguy

Well I will probably try to find a male YB, and if big enough next year try him with my current female (I rather see ivorys than stripes), but if not I'll probably try this again to see what happens.  Still deciding if I'm going to keep #2, I really don't have any projects or anything to do with it, but it is a cool snake and from my first clutch.  Might just be a pet  :Smile:

----------


## TessadasExotics

All three of those babies are YB. Very cool outcome.

----------


## yzguy

that would be awesome, I still can't really tell very well, with so many color variations, I've seen normals that look more yellow on the sides.
what do you think about the male adult?  seems the consensus is that he is not.

----------


## jeanus

Wow parents are not likely yellow bellies. The stripes are way more nice than yellow belly and probably more valuable too. Could be genetic stripe who knows what is out there floating around.

----------


## MootWorm

I may be way off base, hopefully someone with more experience can chime in, but could dad possibly be a vanilla?

----------


## Diamond Serpents

You might have something here, like others have already said pair these two again and see what happens.

----------


## Oombootoo

> I may be way off base, hopefully someone with more experience can chime in, but could dad possibly be a vanilla?


A vanilla yellow belly wouldn't explain the stipe, but there is something here that could be proven out. If anything it would be a het but cool worms even if you don't try. Seeing the baubles look all appear to be yellow bellies I would breed one of the boys back to the mom maybe get some cool ivory/stripe type ball.

----------


## TessadasExotics

> that would be awesome, I still can't really tell very well, with so many color variations, I've seen normals that look more yellow on the sides.
> what do you think about the male adult?  seems the consensus is that he is not.


The mother is without a doubt yellow belly. After looking at the pics again I am actually unsure about babies 1 and 3. They do scream YB but the belly is different. Baby number 2 is YB. YB does not mean that they have yellow bellies or even yellow sides. YB can be picked out by their speckled pattern next to the belly running the belly length and most have a head spot. The speckled pattern is much more pronounced and noticable on hatchlings and young snakes. As adults it can be a little harder to notice.
Not sure what your male is. He is not a YB. He could be a specter. He has some of the markings/looks. Baby 1 and 3 also have them. You should have cut open the bad eggs and taken pics of the dead babies. Could be you just didnt hit on a super stripe. I would do the same pairing again. You may be surprised.

----------


## yzguy

> You should have cut open the bad eggs and taken pics of the dead babies.


 2 more hatched and died in the incubator, I was pissed at the time and did not think to take pics.  They did have full stripes and looked a lot like #3.  The other 2 eggs I did cut open, but were not even formed enough to see any pattern.

I keep going back on forth on what I want to do with these, and noting real solid on what they may be.  I got a lot more interest in them that I was expecting.  

Turns out the non-stripe one is female and the 2 stripes are males.

Several local people tell me to keep them all to see what happens, but I just cant help thinking that even if it is genetic and reproducible, Im not sure it would be worth all that much (other types of stripes I see for $5-600).   So far my best offer is a male breeder Spider YB and a hatchling male ivory for #2.   Im not sure I can pass that up.

so I think I'm keeping 1 and 3 and either keeping 2 or making that trade.

Next year Ill put the mom and dad together again, and see what happens. then the year after

----------


## yzguy

then the year after, try 2 or #3 back to Mom.

----------


## yzguy

new pics added 
#1 http://www.1bad69.com/gallery/?path=.../snake/normal/
#2 http://www.1bad69.com/gallery/?path=...snake/stripe1/
#3 http://www.1bad69.com/gallery/?path=...snake/stripe2/

----------


## jimssnakes0808

very nice

----------


## yzguy

Well a few local people have convinced me to keep them all and see what happens.  Most seem to think that even #1 is not totally normal, and may be what dad is, what ever that is.

hopefully this was not just an incubation issue and is actually reproduce-able.

I was thinking of selling these, and ended up going to a show and bringing home 2 new snakes  :Smile:  (ivory and pied)

----------


## Inarikins

I would keep them. Those babies are _smoking_. If dad doesn't manage to do it again, they're still cool snakes.

----------


## beartg

Maybe dad is a Harlequin. That could explain the stripe on the back.

I'm not sure which line:

http://www.worldofballpythons.com/morphs/harlequin/

http://www.worldofballpythons.com/mo...uin-amir-line/

----------


## yzguy

> Maybe dad is a Harlequin. That could explain the stripe on the back.
> 
> I'm not sure which line:
> 
> http://www.worldofballpythons.com/morphs/harlequin/
> 
> http://www.worldofballpythons.com/mo...uin-amir-line/


funny you posted that....  I got the mom and dad from Amir about 5 years ago. (they were different sizes, so they were not clutch mates, but now that I think about it, they could have been related.)

So far Spector or Harlequin have been mentioned as to what the dad could be, but I don't see a lot of info as to what you could bread them with to prove them.  Like breed 2 TB and get ivories to prove YB.

----------

_zach_24_90_ (08-23-2013)

----------


## zach_24_90

Nahh specters do have the striping but it's just all wrong. I would go a hundred different ways before I got to specter. Harlequin being a top contender especially coming from Amir

----------


## yzguy

So what exactly makes a Harlequin?  
and what does a Harlequin make?  :Smile:  
then, would that make the striped babies Harlequin?
Mos of the other discussions I have seen about them don't have a full stripe like these.

----------


## snakesRkewl

Mom is a yb, dad is a normal.
There's nothing specterish about either adults.
I'm not sure about either adults being harlequin, but that striped baby sure appears to be one. I'd be holding back a striped male to breed to mom, if it was of interest to you.

----------


## yzguy

Not that I am knocking what you are saying (I'm sure you have a lot more experience), but most people (local breeders, people at shows) think that dad has to have contributed something to get these, if not you would think it would be visible in the mom.  Maybe something recessive and mom and dad both had it? does seem like a stretch.

or maybe it was just incubation issues, and I'm just spinning my wheels  :Smile:

----------


## rafacacho

Those are amazing babies!! Dont put a yb to mom, dont do that. Put a male hatchling back to mom or repeat the same pairing!!

With the money then you get an ivory!  :Wink:   Congratz, they are awesome!!

----------


## yzguy

yeah, this year, going to repeat the same, and see what happens.  Then when the boys get big enough, put them with mom to see what happens.  Then eventually probably put the normalish looking one (only female) either with one of the stripped males, or dad to see what happens.

a few people locally say the normal looking baby is not normal, or not just a YB, but I'm not sure...  I guess we will see what pops out.

----------


## LunaTheBp

I wish I could take hatchling number one off your hands I think hes really cute! The pattern on the back of his head kind of looks like a stretched heart to me.  :Razz:  They are very pretty and I'm glad you were able to keep most of your clutch! Sorry that you had such a fearful baby sitter also, it must of been hard to leave the eggs and even harder to find some of the snakes had moved on. :Please: 

Sorry I can't help you discern what breed the father is or the hatchlings but they are all very beautiful!!! I wish I could buy them.

I also think you should keep one since its your first set of hatchlings!  :Smile:

----------


## yzguy

well I came across this girl that I had to get to put with my better male stripe:





I probably paid to much, but really wanted to see what happens when mixed with my male I just hatched last year.
This one was a captive hatched one from Africa, could be the same thing mine is.

here is a pic of my male I hatched out (from the first page of the thread)

----------


## jimssnakes0808

cant go wrong with her.. I must say in my opinion nothing is better than working on a project you never know what can come out of it.... :Very Happy:

----------


## yzguy

I just found this today, I think this may be what I have:
super x-tream gene
http://www.worldofballpythons.com/mo...-x-treme-gene/

it would explain it, if mom is a YB x-tream, and dad is an X-treme.

----------


## Mrs.Smith

Super awesome babies! Love that brilliant stripe!

----------

